
Post-work: the radical idea of a world without jobs - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/jan/19/post-work-the-radical-idea-of-a-world-without-jobs?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
kawera
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16185414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16185414)

